# Look At My Friend's CRAZY PC!



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8689/abcd0005lb2.jpg

He had no spare PC case and was building a 2nd PC so this is what he did. He taped all the parts on to a piece of wood lol.


HK


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Vanchatron said:


> http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8689/abcd0005lb2.jpg
> 
> He had no spare PC case and was building a 2nd PC so this is what he did. He taped all the parts on to a piece of wood lol.
> 
> ...


ur friend from germany ?

also this should go into the case mod section


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah he's from Germany, and sorry I didn't realise there was a specific section for this


HK


----------



## neowolf (Sep 13, 2006)

1 question.... whats with all the milk??


----------



## noobtastic (Jan 5, 2006)

with all the tape I would have figured he was a ******* from alabama


----------



## Twinked (Dec 18, 2006)

lmao!

I might try something similar soon.. i need something i can access REALLY easily to test parts on..


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Milk + computer = Bad and smelly


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Twinked said:


> lmao!
> 
> I might try something similar soon.. i need something i can access REALLY easily to test parts on..


its called a test bench comes premade on most websites for sale.


----------



## Twinked (Dec 18, 2006)

I forgot to mention i am a cheap *** with a few really old PCs lying around


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think this was the sort of thing you were looking for 

http://www.xoxide.com/hspc-tech-station-standard-black.html

I was actually going to but one just for the fun of it as they look pretty cool


----------



## darkness337 (Jan 29, 2006)

wow Vanchatron that heatsink and fan on that thing is huge.... :O


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Very interesting. The only thing I'd be worried about is making sure to cool the harddrives. It looks like he has that covered with the PSU next to it, so that's good.

It's always fun to see really... creative  case mods like this.


----------



## XenNetwork (Jan 3, 2007)

fire hazared...not to mention cats my stick there paws into the fan :grin:


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

My friend did something similar, but wasn't quite so ******* at it. He built a little server with some spare parts, but didn't have a case either. he just insulated it, and used an oven rack (or cookie cooling rack, i forget, something similar) and zip-tied it all to it. Works well, albeit a little ghetto.

Heh, wonder how that rats nest runs without any RAM:laugh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Rashiki said:


> Heh, wonder how that rats nest runs without any RAM:laugh:


I was just going to say...


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah, theres no RAM..

and it doesnt even look like the PSU is plugged in..


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Hopefully it's a work in progress


----------

